# [SOLVED] Best Desktop Gaming Computer



## ExoticallyPure (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm looking for a computer that can easily run Crysis on Very High. It would also be cool if it could run Fallout 3, Left 4 Dead 2, and other mainstream games. My price limit is $1000 but if it exceeds it by a little, that's perfectly fine.

Newegg is a great place to get desktops of all kinds: http://3.ly/NeweggDesktops (Leads directly to desktop section) 

I know that Crysis is an extremely resource-heavy game so if you can't find a computer for under $1000 (or just think I'm stupid for even thinking it's possible), just tell me.

*More Info:*
Here are the recommend Crysis requirements plus some minimum requirements that I need. *If you want to lower any of them by a bit, that's fine:

*CPU*:.....................Core 2 Duo 2.2 GHz/Athlon X2 4400+ or better 
*CPU Speed*:...........Core 2 Duo 2.2 GHz/Athlon X2 4400+ or better 
*RAM*:.....................4 GB 
*OS*:.......................Windows 7 
*Video Card*:..........NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS with 640MB RAM or similar/greater. 
*DirectX version*:....11 (included) 
*Sound Card*:..........Yes 
*Free Disk Space*:....12 GB (Hard Drive would be great with at least 300 GB)
*DVD-ROM*:.............8X speed DVD-ROM. Game contains technology for preventing copying that may be conflicting.

Sorry if this sounds complicated, I tried to make it simple.

*By lowering the requirements, it may make games like Crysis lag more, obviously, so if you do have to lower them please keep this in mind.


----------



## d3ltahitman (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: Best Desktop Gaming Computer*

I have recently bought a new PC off eBid for £275  
It is costom built and VERY fast! With incrediable Spec windows has read erros trying to find the specs.
My advice is to look for a site that sells costom PC's there the best (in my eyes) see what you think.

Matt


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Best Desktop Gaming Computer*

Prebuilt PC's, OEM or custom built, tend to use lower quality parts especially the PSU, NOT the place to cut quality and particularly not in any PC used for gaming. and most only carry a one yr. warranty and that can be limited.
Have you considered building your own?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Best Desktop Gaming Computer*

Hello and welcome to TSF
first, I edited your post and removed all fonts and sizes
please keep your post in normal font and size next time
second, I moved your post here in the building forum
the guys here will help you depending on your budget and needs
I'm sure that with 1.000$ you can build a gaming PC that'll play Crysis on max settings
Good luck


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Best Desktop Gaming Computer*

DX 11 is only available on ATI until Nvidia releases the 300 series probably in the spring.
Do you have a preference towards Intel or AMD for CPU's, Ati or Nvidia for Video?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Best Desktop Gaming Computer*

Motherboard: ASUS P7P55D-E Pro @ $189.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...P7P55D-E Pro


CPU: Intel Core i7-860 Lynnfield 2.8GHz $279.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819115214


Video Card: SAPPHIRE 100283-2L Radeon HD 5770 $164.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-864-_-Product 


Ram: OCZ Platinum 4GB (2 x 2GB) DDR3 1600 @ $134.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...2E16820227297]


Case: COOLER MASTER RC-690 @ $79.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811119137 


Power Supply: SeaSonic S12D 750 Silver 750W @ $114.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817151084


DVD Rom Drive: Sony Optiarc Black 24X DVD Burner @ $30.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16827118032

CPU Cooler: Cooler Master Hyper N520 @ $39.99
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/85...?tl=g40c14s757

Hard Drive: Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 32MB Cache @ $99.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822136284 


Subtotal: $1135.91


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Best Desktop Gaming Computer*

links dont work 


but you can input the specific model info of each part into the newegg search and it will get you there


----------



## ExoticallyPure (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: Best Desktop Gaming Computer*



RockmasteR said:


> Hello and welcome to TSF
> first, I edited your post and removed all fonts and sizes
> please keep your post in normal font and size next time
> second, I moved your post here in the building forum
> ...


Why'd you remove fonts/sizes? If they are available, they should be used. If you don't want them to be used, remove them. I prefer Arial.

I'd rather buy a pre-made computer than build my own. I've already found a very good one that's under my price limit:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16883227179



wrench97 said:


> DX 11 is only available on ATI until Nvidia releases the 300 series probably in the spring.
> Do you have a preference towards Intel or AMD for CPU's, Ati or Nvidia for Video?


Don't have any preference, as long as it is good for all-around (but mostly gaming). Windows 7 comes with DirectX11 by the way.


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Best Desktop Gaming Computer*

try looking at cyberpower gaming pc's and building one of those so you save money.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Best Desktop Gaming Computer*

It is your money and your choice. 
Notice those configurations make no mention of brands for the most important hardware-Mobo-RAM-GPU-PSU. 
You might get a better price going to a local PC shop where you could select quality parts or even purchase the parts and pay a shop to assemble it.


----------



## d3ltahitman (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: Best Desktop Gaming Computer*



ExoticallyPure said:


> Why'd you remove fonts/sizes? If they are available, they should be used. If you don't want them to be used, remove them. I prefer Arial.
> 
> I'd rather buy a pre-made computer than build my own. I've already found a very good one that's under my price limit:
> 
> ...


Phhhaa, thats almost the same as mine


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Best Desktop Gaming Computer*

The only thing i would be concerned about with that iBUYPOWER computer would be the power supply.

It doesn't list the name, or model number or anything, only that it is a 700watt.

My cyber power computer came with an ultra x 800 watt PSU, however it is really a 750watt. It has ran great so far, except for the evga gtx 285 2gb over heating, but I'm getting an aftermarket cooler. 

That computer should play games like Crysis very well, but monitor temps while playing.
Idk if it will play on a high resolution and very high specs though.

PS. If that computer is under your price limit, upgrade to a better one with a bigger hard drive, faster processor and more ram. Maybe even a blue ray drive.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Best Desktop Gaming Computer*

You CPU may be overheating due the lack of clean sufficient power form the Ultra PSU. They are not a good quality unit.


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Best Desktop Gaming Computer*

No the cpu never reaches over 70C and it only gets to 70 if I do hours of stress testing. 
It is te Gaphics card, and the stock cooling on it sucks. It soars of to 75C + with fans on 100%

I monitor all of my temperatures.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Best Desktop Gaming Computer*

A lack of sufficient clean power will cause overheating in GPU's as well as any other hardware.


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Best Desktop Gaming Computer*

I doubt it is the PSU though. 
The EVGA Gtx 285 idles at the correct temperatures of 40C~47C
And only overheats when playing Crysis on higher resolutions, higher then 1028x728,
And it overheats when it reaches 75C, the driver stops responding. I updated to a newer driver and this driver caused much lag when turning/looking fast in Crysis so i rolled back.
I do not think it is the PSU


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Best Desktop Gaming Computer*

It would not surprise me to see the Ultra fail under load.


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Best Desktop Gaming Computer*

Really?
Can I monitor the Voltages to see and irregularity? 
This system came prebuilt with this PSU. All I have in it is one 1 tb hard drive, 2 case fans, and an asetek sealed liquid cooler, with a fan and radiator, and the Gtx 285.

I dont think it will use alot of wattage even under loads because there is no extra hardware in it.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Best Desktop Gaming Computer*

My suspicion comes from knowing the low quality of Ultra X PSU's and that a lack of clean sufficient power causes heat.
I assume that "the driver stops responding" you experince video lag? That could also be a lack of sufficient power. 75C should not cause issues with a GPU. I believe they can take in the neighborhood of 100C.
OEM GPU fans are generally quite sufficient for cooling so that is not so much a consideration as weak power or lack of good airflowcooling within the PC case.


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Best Desktop Gaming Computer*



Tyree said:


> My suspicion comes from knowing the low quality of Ultra X PSU's and that a lack of clean sufficient power causes heat.
> I assume that "the driver stops responding" you experince video lag? That could also be a lack of sufficient power. 75C should not cause issues with a GPU. I believe they can take in the neighborhood of 100C.
> OEM GPU fans are generally quite sufficient for cooling so that is not so much a consideration as weak power or lack of good airflowcooling within the PC case.



I have read many problems with the gtx series overheating, and specifically the 285.
I do not experience ANY video lag when the driver stops responding. It only stops when playing the videos within Crysis, like after I complete a level. It renders the video and the temp goes really high doing that. Then the screen just goes black, inside the game window, and a notification says the video driver has stopped responding. there is still sound though and if I move the mouse I can hear the game buttons when I hover over it.
I also doubt that it is ANY lack of airflow, I turn the gtx 285 fans up to 100%, very very loud.
AND my case, a coolmaster cm storm sniper, has 2 fans, one in the front(intake) and one on the top(exhaust), that create static pressure, and are controllable, and on 100% also.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119194


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Best Desktop Gaming Computer*

Guys, the Ultra 800W he has is not a great unit, but it isn't the cause of his overheating. The Ultra has many flaws, but high-voltage ripple isn't one of them. My bet is the GPU's TIM was incorrectly applied at the factory. Removing the TIM with isopropyl alky and applying Arctic Silver 5 or OCZ Freeze would probably help his temperatures a good deal. A new PSU would be a good investment, but would not help cool his GTX285.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Best Desktop Gaming Computer*

I would start with cleaning off the old thermal interface material (tim) and try a fresh application as suggested above, that would be a cheap fix if the problem gets nailed


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Best Desktop Gaming Computer*

Thanks for the idea Pheadrus 2401!
I honestly never thought of that idea. However I am still kind of leaning toward the accelero aftermarket cooler because of the extremely loud noise of the gtx 285 stock cooling on 100%.
I have a complete guide to installing the accelero on the gtx 285 from another experience user, and had done the installation to the same card as mine.

Now for reapplying the thermal paste, if i remove the stock cooling, and clean the gpu, apply the thin layer of paste, Do I just assemble it the same way I took it off?
Because I am thinking when I set it on the gpu, I will have to move it slightly to line it up with the correct screw holes, will that hurt or damage the paste I applied?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Best Desktop Gaming Computer*



Phædrus2401 said:


> Guys, the Ultra 800W he has is not a great unit, but it isn't the cause of his overheating. The Ultra has many flaws, but high-voltage ripple isn't one of them. My bet is the GPU's TIM was incorrectly applied at the factory. Removing the TIM with isopropyl alky and applying Arctic Silver 5 or OCZ Freeze would probably help his temperatures a good deal. A new PSU would be a good investment, but would not help cool his GTX285.


I've never seen TIM incorrectly applied but it is yet another possibility.


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Best Desktop Gaming Computer*

I think I will try this. Look about half way down on this other forum.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=218699

He had about 10C difference when changing the stock TIM with mx-2 paste.
Can I pick up a quality paste at the local pc shop?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Best Desktop Gaming Computer*

I would get the MX-2 personally, most shops carry the generic & cheap stuff not really suited fro your needs


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Best Desktop Gaming Computer*

so newegg it? lol

I'll check the local store just incase first.


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Best Desktop Gaming Computer*

If I accidentally move the stock cooler when reassembling it, after I put the paste on, will that be okay? I can see myself moving it slightly to line up with screw holes, however the paste will still be wet, correct?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Best Desktop Gaming Computer*

Small adjustments, as long as the contact doesn't separate from the GPU, are just fine. Just don't go smearing it all over.

Sometimes certain cards from certain companies will have a rash of GPUs with incorrectly applied TIM. My graphics card for instance, and I was actually planning on reapplying TIM tomorrow. People who reapply it with my model of card typically see a 10-15C difference, even with generic paste. And even with cards with correctly applied TIM, replacing the generic stuff with quality paste can yield a 2-5C drop in load temperatures.


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Best Desktop Gaming Computer*

Okay, I will definantly give that a try then.

How thin should it be? and should i remove the frame around the gpu as shown in this attached picture?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Best Desktop Gaming Computer*

No, leave that in place. And I would just put a tiny dot of paste, the size of a grain of rice maybe.


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Best Desktop Gaming Computer*

Okay. The instruction on arctic websites say just put a dab or rice grain, then press down the cooler on that, and twist is a little. this way no air bubbles is formed unlike the credit card method.

Thanks Pheadrus2401


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Best Desktop Gaming Computer*

Actually, the GTX200 core is a little larger than your typical CPU, so you may want to put a little bit more than usual... I don't know. Do one trial run, then take the cooler back off to see if it covered the whole GPU contact. If not, add more when you reapply.


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Best Desktop Gaming Computer*

alright, willtry. I bought isopropyl wipes to clean with. Says its good for pc boards.
I am ordering 2 tubes from newegg because one costs $7.98 + $5.99 shipping=~+ $14
2 tubes costs 16$ + FREE shipping=~$16.
$2 more and i get two tubes.

EDIT: Actually two tubes cost $14.98. About the same price as one!


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Best Desktop Gaming Computer*

I just did it on my card. The combination of dust removal and new TIM has dropped my core load temperatures down by approx. 20C; memory temps down by about 5C; and shader temps down by about 10C.

Conclusion: yes, applying new TIM can cause dramatic drops in GPU temperature.




What are the alcohol wipes you're using? Make sure that there's _nothing_ but alcohol in them, and as little water as possible. No scents, no colors, nothing. Anything like that could leave a residue that could eat at the GPU/heatsink surface. I use 91% pure stuff I get at Walgreens, but as low as 70% pure will work. That in combination with paper coffee filters seems to work best for me.


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Best Desktop Gaming Computer*

it has no water at all. It is isoproyl wipes. Says it is good for pc boards, zero residue.

here is a pic.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Best Desktop Gaming Computer*

I've used them, they work well.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Best Desktop Gaming Computer*

Ok, good, just wanted to make sure. :wink:


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Best Desktop Gaming Computer*

When I get the mx-2 I will reply back and let you know if the temps are any lower.


----------



## ExoticallyPure (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: Best Desktop Gaming Computer*

Erm, can we get back on topic?

Here's the computer again: http://3.ly/jVa

Yeah, I would've gone higher but I couldn't find anything over 3.4GHz. Also, the graphics card is amazing (ATI Radeon HD5770 1GB).


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Best Desktop Gaming Computer*

ATI cards may struggle playing crysis because it is made for nvidia cards.
If you can find a nice system with a high end nvidia card in it, that should perform much better.

Maybe it got off topic because you had no response for 3 days, from the original thread starting post.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Best Desktop Gaming Computer*

You could get something comparable for the same price with a better power supply and motherboard if you built it yourself. There was a build on the first page; if you replaced the Intel CPU with a Phenom II x4 965, and replaced the Intel mobo with a Gigabyte AM3 board, you could probably squeeze it in under $1000.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Best Desktop Gaming Computer*

if you dont want to buy any "junk" parts, then you need a custom build, that ipower machine for example; which model power supply does it include ? :4-thatsba


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Best Desktop Gaming Computer*

applied mx-2 to the gpu, and it seems to have lowered it maybe a couple of degrees in Crysis, and on idle. Not much though. I still am going to look into buying the after market cooler.

applied mx-2 to the asetek sealed liquid cooler for i7's. First I removed all of the crap, fake thermal paste that was just stickied to the cooler, and applied mx-2. Now I am stress testing and it is around 63 64 on the first 2 cores, and 61 on the secon two.
that is abit cooler because before it went up to 70C maybe 72.
Also the idle temp for the cpu is now in the 29C range. maybe 30's.

I am still going to buy the aftermarket cooler for my gtx 285 I think.


----------



## ExoticallyPure (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: Best Desktop Gaming Computer*

Fortunately, I found a website called iBUYPOWER (Tons of them on Newegg). They let you build your own computer including everything from the case to the motherboard. They build it for you and ship it straight to you!

Here's my computer: http://3.ly/VOu

Amazing, $997!:
-[== Quad Core ==] AMD Phenom™ II X4 965 Black Edition Quad-Core CPU
-4 GB [2 GB X2] DDR2-800 PC6400 Memory Module (Corsair-Value or Major Brand)
-CrossFire Mode (Dual Cards) ATI Radeon HD 5770 - 1GB DirectX 11 Support

Weird how it went: Dell > HP > Newegg > iBUYPOWER ;D


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Best Desktop Gaming Computer*

You're going to want to change the PSU at least. The generic 700W they put in there is more like a 550W and won't power CrossFire 5770s for very long. *at least* get the Corsair TX650W. The ensured stability is well worth the extra $45-55.


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Best Desktop Gaming Computer*

ddr2 800mhz? 
Thats not too fast. 
see if you can get ddr3 1333mhz at least,
or even better ddr2 1066mhz.


----------



## ExoticallyPure (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: Best Desktop Gaming Computer*

All right, I took both of your advices. Here's "v2" of my build: http://bit.ly/8RwCpX

I'm not sure how I did it, but it's done. Here are the changes:
-Changed from double to single ATI Radeon HD 5770 (Crysis can easily handle the 4000 series, this is more than enough)
-Added noise-reduction padding
-Upgraded RAM from _DDR2-800 PC6400_ *to *_DDR2-1066 PC2 8500 Corsair Dominator_
-Power Supply required was 550 Watts but I took Phædrus2401's advice and got a 600 Watt, SLI Ready Power Supply
-Changed from 320GB to 500GB Hard Drive
-Upgraded Sound Card to Creative Labs Sound Blaster Audigy SE
-Downgraded (Oh well~) from _iBUYPOWER USB Keyboard Black_ to standard keyboard.
-Added a _Professional Wiring_ of my computer to improve the aesthetics and airflow in my system.

Price Change:
$997 to $1,019.00

I'm still dumbstruck as to how I accomplished all that without changing the price limit more than 25 bucks.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Best Desktop Gaming Computer*

I'm dumbstruck they charge extra for _"professional wiring"_ that ought to be sign.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Best Desktop Gaming Computer*



wrench97 said:


> I'm dumbstruck they charge extra for _"professional wiring"_ that ought to be sign.







that *IS* a sign ...................:4-thatsba >>>>> run away; dont walk


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Best Desktop Gaming Computer*

That sounds much better then the original build you had planned. 
That should be very stable and fast.=]


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Best Desktop Gaming Computer*

No, not the shoddy 600W either. The wattage isn't what's important, it's the quality of the PSU. Ibuypower uses the most generic garbage they can unless you specify otherwise. At least pick a Corsair or Thermaltake off that list.


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Best Desktop Gaming Computer*

I missed that. I thought he had picked the corsair one.
If you can get a 650 or more watt.
Leaves plently of room for upgrading.


----------



## ExoticallyPure (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: Best Desktop Gaming Computer*



> The question of why we charge for these services comes up often. The unfortunate fact of the matter is these services aren’t free. Pro wiring takes a lot of time from our technicians to get just right. It takes time to clean up prepackaged thermal interface materials and spread a new layer, and the specialized packaging materials just aren’t necessary on all systems. Some computer makers offer comparable services at “no extra charge”. The fact of the matter is, they’re forcing you to pay for the services, even though you might not need them. Those other builders really can’t match our value because they’re forcing everyone to pay for services they may or may not need, plus more!
> We realize that not everyone may want or need us to wire their systems professionally, and not everyone needs an upgraded thermal interface, so we don’t see why we should force everybody to pay for it. We give you, our customer, the choice of whether or not you want or need these additional services, so we can help deliver the best value for everyone.


I'm already over my price limit, are you sure that choosing a better-quality power supply is worth the extra money? I mean, is there anything that I chose that I could take off because it's not worth the money?


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Best Desktop Gaming Computer*

downgrade your sound card, and that professional wiring crap.
The wiring they do is just put plastic ties on all the wires and keep them low and out of the way. like along the side corners of the case.

The PSU is worth it because it powers EVERYTHING. And if it goes out, it can take EVERYTHING with it to computer hell.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Best Desktop Gaming Computer*

The "harmony noise reduction" thing. Unless the case is *complete* garbage (and it doesn't appear to be... not great, but not complete trash) then you don't need foam insulation for noise. That shaves off $49; the price of a Corsair TX650W. That's what I'd do (well, I'd build from parts, but hey).


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Best Desktop Gaming Computer*

Personally, I would stay with the DDR2800 RAM. Less likely to have issues and you'll never see the difference.


----------



## ExoticallyPure (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: Best Desktop Gaming Computer*

I've made some tough decisions but here's v3: 

-Got rid of noise reduction padding
-Upgraded from ATI Radeon HD 5770 to ATI Radeon HD 4890
-Upgraded power to _650 Watt -- Casegears ECO-Element 80 Plus Certificated High Efficiency Power Supply - SLI Ready_ (650 Watt was required amount)
-Upgraded from standard keyboard to _Logitech Deluxe Keyboard_

*Price Change:*
$1,019 to $1001

I know that I should get a great quality PSU but Casegears seems like a pretty good one to me. And I also have a power strip which will protect my computer incase the power goes out. And I used kept the professional wiring (I know that this is against your advice but I think that it'll help out a lot). And...that's it! Think this is the final build for me?


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Best Desktop Gaming Computer*

If your comfortable unplugging and rewiring the case, then you should save the money and do that yourself.
If not the it is best you do not do it yourself.
That is a step down on the graphic card but I'm sure you know that.
It is still in the "high end" graphic card though and should still play Crysis well.


----------



## ExoticallyPure (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: Best Desktop Gaming Computer*



crucial09 said:


> If your comfortable unplugging and rewiring the case, then you should save the money and do that yourself.
> If not the it is best you do not do it yourself.
> That is a step down on the graphic card but I'm sure you know that.
> It is still in the "high end" graphic card though and should still play Crysis well.


*Incorrect.*


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Best Desktop Gaming Computer*

The 4890 is a more powerful graphics card than the 5770. The power consumption is much greater though, and it doesn't have DX11 support. The 5770 is comparable to a 4870 (it's a bit weaker in that benchmark, but the drivers have improved).



I still recommend the Corsair PSU. But hey, your computer, your money. I don't think it's going to blow up or fry or anything. But it isn't going to last near as long as it would with a Corsair, and I expect you'll have at least one part go faulty in the next twelve months. Just check the warranty terms, just in case.


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Best Desktop Gaming Computer*

Oh I wasnt aware of the about ati. I am not as familiar with ati, unlike Nvidia.
How long do you expect an ultra x 750 watt to last? roughly.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Best Desktop Gaming Computer*

Depends on the exact model, and what's running on it. The X3 and X4 units are pretty good, but the rest range from mediocre to awful.


----------



## tcironlungs (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: Best Desktop Gaming Computer*

i can make u a computer that well run crysis on high setting even play newer games in high setting for years to come for around 500$$


----------



## ExoticallyPure (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: Best Desktop Gaming Computer*

Really? Good luck~

Phædrus2401, I'm willing to take your advice (I only chose the higher video card because of the major difference)...what video card do you recommend for Crysis/other games and is it worth spending $44 on the Corsair?

I gave you the link to the build, could you change it to something you recommend and link me to it?


----------



## tcironlungs (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: Best Desktop Gaming Computer*



ExoticallyPure said:


> Really? Good luck~
> 
> Phædrus2401, I'm willing to take your advice (I only chose the higher video card because of the major difference)...what video card do you recommend for Crysis/other games and is it worth spending $44 on the Corsair?
> 
> I gave you the link to the build, could you change it to something you recommend and link me to it?


HERE give me about 15 min.


----------



## ExoticallyPure (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: Best Desktop Gaming Computer*



tcironlungs said:


> HERE give me about 15 min.












Here's the computer I used to start with (but if you want to use another, go ahead)


----------



## STINEHART (Jan 1, 2004)

*Re: Best Desktop Gaming Computer*

I bought an 1800 dollar macBook Pro. Im cool.
worth every cent$


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Best Desktop Gaming Computer*

Pheadrus2401, This is my power supply. It is the one labeled with Cyberpower on it. (Black)

http://www.overclock.net/power-supplies/612866-cyber-power-800-quality-2.html

EDIT: Is that you on that forum? is Pheadrus2129


----------



## tcironlungs (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: Best Desktop Gaming Computer*

MOtherboard 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128388

Video card
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130475

Ram
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820134012

Cpu

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115206

POwer

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371030

thats your main staff just 560
-------------------------------------------------------------

case 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147116

HHD

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136195


cdrom

http://www.newegg.com/Shopping/ShoppingItem.aspx?ItemList=N82E16827106274

and the other staff case and so on just under 80 i would just use your old hard drives and staff u know save money

----------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Best Desktop Gaming Computer*

Yeah, I know who you are and what you have. My comment from before stands: it isn't going to kill your computer, and the huge safety margin with you having just a GTX285 will help make it last longer, but I'd rather have a high-quality 550-650W PSU than that junky 800W.


----------



## tcironlungs (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: Best Desktop Gaming Computer*



tcironlungs said:


> MOtherboard
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128388
> 
> Video card
> ...





HERE my computer


i love PC games

and i love building computers but im not the riches man u know here is my computer lay out

CPU duel core 2.5GHZ overclocked to 3.2Ghz ( and im talking the duel core the old one not the new ones Due cores lol )

4g of ddr2 800 ram

one single video card 8800gtx

575 watt power supple

ever thing else dont matter

and i play ever game i have on high setting and all games get over 40FPS GTA4 gets 48 fps and gears of war gets 62fps devil may cry 4 gets over 300 fps lol my 3Dmark06 score for my computer was over 12000 points and thats really good for what it is trust me on that one. PUT it these way xbox 360 consoles games there all 30 FPS give or take, all 360 games graphics looks great

computer tech is so far ahead these days that a top of the line card today would still run game on high setting 5 years from now. so i say save some money.

i mein look at my computer all u guys are like what the lol but im telling u its beast it run games so well i mean yeah i overclock the **** out of it and even the video card too but hey it run stable and has not crashed ever its been running for 4 months now


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Best Desktop Gaming Computer*

@Tcironlungs: That is not what I'd call a very good build. And it's well over $500. And will not "play games on high for many years to come". 

The motherboard is decent.

The graphics card is out of stock; and it would be stupid to pay $270 for a GTX275 anyway, when a 4890 costs $180.

2GB of RAM is a bit low, especially if the user has Vista/7. Kingston's HyperX RAM is not great, but is adequate.

The processor is decent; but an LGA775 mobo/CPU/RAM leaves the user with no real upgrade path other than a E8000/Q9000 CPU, which aren't going to be competitive with future CPUs.

The Antec Neo power supply is _not_ good.

The Rosewill case is cheap and flimsy junk.

The WD HDD is decent, but rather small for modern needs. 

Buying a *CD drive* at this point in time is stupid, as everything is on DVD now.

And there's no operating system.




NOT a wise investment.


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Best Desktop Gaming Computer*

Perhaps in a couple of years I will invest in a nice 700~800 watt Corsair PSU.
I hear it is good to change the PSU before waiting until it gets to the point of no return and ruins the entire computer.


----------



## tcironlungs (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: Best Desktop Gaming Computer*



Phædrus2401 said:


> @Tcironlungs: That is not what I'd call a very good build. And it's well over $500. And will not "play games on high for many years to come".
> 
> The motherboard is decent.
> 
> ...


I agree a little so get the 180 card and get 4 g of ram than but this computer is for people who cant spend 1000$ u know 

look the case and HHD and cd drive i just put there to make it complete so spend what an extra 20 $ on the HHD to get around 160g and than spend 10 $ more on the drive to get dvd drive but the case **** for 20 bones thats not a bad case

and about the damn OS if u build Computers dont u already have the OS i know i DO


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Best Desktop Gaming Computer*

And a decent power supply (Corsair VX550W). And if the user ever plans to overclock the G41 chipset is a total non-starter. Let me spec something.


----------



## tcironlungs (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: Best Desktop Gaming Computer*

Phædrus2401

what does your computer score in 3dmark06 on all high setting screen res 1280 1024????? 

if u are a true builder than u have this program


----------



## ExoticallyPure (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: Best Desktop Gaming Computer*

 Could you please stop going off-topic? It'd be much better if you could make a thread instead of posting in one already made.

Phædrus2401, how's the, uh, build going?


----------



## tcironlungs (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: Best Desktop Gaming Computer*

The Antec Neo power supply is toooo a GOOOOD unit its 80PLUS Certified 
thats great for the price man we not all rich like u buddy


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Best Desktop Gaming Computer*

CPU:
Intel Core i3-540 Clarkdale 3.06GHz 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115221
$144.99

Motherboard:
Gigabyte GA-P55-UD3L
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128406
$99.99

RAM:
OCZ Gold 4GB (2x2GB) DDR3 1066
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227346
$79.99

Graphics card:
PowerColor Radeon HD 5770 1GB 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131327
$164.99

Power supply:
SeaSonic SS-500ET 500W
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151080
$67.99

Case:
CoolerMaster 690 II Advanced
Has not hit stores yet; expected within 1-2 weeks. If impatient, normal 690 will suffice for $20 less
$99.99

Hard drive:
Western Digital Caviar Blue 500GB
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136073
$55.99

Optical drive:
Lite-On DVD burner
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106289
$23.99

TOTAL: $737.92




A computer using only high-quality parts that *will* run Crysis and other games on high for years to come, with a clear upgrade path (LGA1156 socket), a quality power supply, large hard drive, 4GB of RAM, and possibilities for overclocking.



Exotically Pure: this would be a good alternative to the iBuyPower build. Consider it my official recommendation.


----------



## tcironlungs (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: Best Desktop Gaming Computer*

ExoticallyPure im just saying man u dont need to speed all that money trust me yeah ok i was BS'in about the case and drive and HHD but the main components is what counts.

see this is what i think 

like this CPU ok 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115037

168$$ right 3.0ghz

and now this cpu

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115054

280$$$ 3.33ghz ok 

see i buy the frist one for 168 and overclock well passed the one for 280$$$ 

all CPU can easly be over clocked 500mhz witch well jump the FSB up too making ever thing just run faster

so i save over 100$$$ and i got a way faster CPU 

most computer hardware is no no ITS WANTS IT to be overclock **** there company's that even have in the bios already to 5%,10%,20%,25% overclock just by a click of the keyboard and if it does go to **** they replace it for free lol so think smart man plus like i said before tech is so far ahead of us u dont think u want to build a even better PC in 2 years from now DUDE im tell u my PC yeah with the old duel core cpu in it and staff it well still play game 2-3 years from now


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Best Desktop Gaming Computer*

Overclocking is a valid way of getting more performance; I overclock myself. It's why I rarely recommended the E8600, since it isn't much better than the E8400. It's called bang for the buck, or priceerformance ratio. 

I'm not rich; this machine started as an HP Pavilion with low-end everything, and I upgraded it by bits and pieces. And when I upgraded I picked good bang for the buck parts. I overclock to get the performance I want. 

Your computer will probably still play games in 2-3 years. But don't expect to keep playing them on high settings without upgrades. The advent of greater-multithreaded games, further increases in graphics quality, and increasing memory demands will obsolete any gaming rig in time. So you pick a computer that is upgradeable. Like the build I posted, which has lots of upgrade options for the essentially everything, especially the CPU.



This has gone way, way off topic.


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Best Desktop Gaming Computer*

I think something is wrong with this website.
I kept getting a database error, every once in a while. Other sites work fine though.

Anyways, 
pheadrus2401,

Do you think you can explain how much better the botom PSU in this link is from the top PSU.
like the over voltage protection, and the 90% efficiency.
Thanks.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...42558&Description=corsair psu&name=701 - 800W


----------



## tcironlungs (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: Best Desktop Gaming Computer*



Phædrus2401 said:


> CPU:
> Intel Core i3-540 Clarkdale 3.06GHz
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115221
> $144.99
> ...




i have to say ever thing was nice BUT the video card man the card is junk 128-bit bus come on with only 800 Stream Processing Units thats not good buddy for that. IF u want a cheeper card look at this ONE 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814133270


----------



## tcironlungs (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: Best Desktop Gaming Computer*



Phædrus2401 said:


> Overclocking is a valid way of getting more performance; I overclock myself. It's why I rarely recommended the E8600, since it isn't much better than the E8400. It's called bang for the buck, or priceerformance ratio.
> 
> I'm not rich; this machine started as an HP Pavilion with low-end everything, and I upgraded it by bits and pieces. And when I upgraded I picked good bang for the buck parts. I overclock to get the performance I want.
> 
> ...


i agree my friend i know i wont play on high setting any more in 2-3years but like i said by than its time to upgrade any ways bc 285GTX well only be 120 $$ in in 2-3 years so hell yeah upgrade see just buy what u need for now


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Best Desktop Gaming Computer*

The 5770 is a fraction slower than the GTX260, is cheaper, and has lower power consumption. It makes up for the 128-bit bus by having GDDR5 (quad-pumped) memory, so it gets the same bandwidth on a lower bus.


----------



## tcironlungs (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: Best Desktop Gaming Computer*

i dont know my friend 128bit for that card is too slow for ATI but hey u know what this is lol u in love with ATI and i LOVE nivida so yeah but really think about it y u think my needs more power bc its better LOL 

look i believe truly that if u took yours and my card test them my would win not by much but it win now it that card of your was a 256 bit than it be even if not a little better 

but hey ATI and nivida is like MARS and Venus to very different build cards/worlds lol


----------



## tcironlungs (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: Best Desktop Gaming Computer*

YEAH but for only 20$$ more i say get the NIVIDA CARD. the higher bus the faster things get around EVEN if ATI is putting GDDR5 ram on there cards u still need the higher bus. the ddr5 does makes up for it but not by much, if u really really cant spent the extra 20$ than get the ATI ITS a really good card but to be on the safeside of things i get the NIVDA card its just a better, faster card for the money.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Best Desktop Gaming Computer*



tcironlungs said:


> i can make u a computer that well run crysis on high setting even play newer games in high setting for years to come for around 500$$





please list those specs with the vendor links !! at this time, a comment like that is construed as "wreckless"


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Best Desktop Gaming Computer*



crucial09 said:


> I think something is wrong with this website.
> I kept getting a database error, every once in a while. Other sites work fine though.
> 
> Anyways,
> ...


The only notable difference is the HX is Modular.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Best Desktop Gaming Computer*



tcironlungs said:


> i can make u a computer that well run crysis on high setting even play newer games in high setting for years to come for around 500$$


I would certainly like to see those specs and links. I would have some happy customers!


----------



## tcironlungs (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: Best Desktop Gaming Computer*

look u can make computer for around 500 but the issues is its not upgradeability in years to come as me and Phædrus2401 talked about BUT this computer FOR 570$$$ well ok around 600 $$ than lol but it well Run any game on high for 2-3 years (IF not longer) to come

here it is 

case
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147090
HHD
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136075
dvdrom
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827135201
PSU
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371030
RAM
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820141337
motherboard
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128388
CPU
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115206
video card
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814133270


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Best Desktop Gaming Computer*

You won't run a GTX260 on a Antec 520w PSU for very long and providing you don't lean too hard on the Rosewill case don't count on the front USB ports working for long.


----------



## ExoticallyPure (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: Best Desktop Gaming Computer*

*This has been a great thread, I thank everyone for the help. I've finally completed my v4 (Final Version) of this build. I learned a lot from experience including the fact a graphics card is much better investment than a CPU. I also learned that dual-core is much more efficient than quad-core as more games are compatible with it. Taking this into account, here is the 4th and final build: http://3.ly/v4build*

*Intel Core 2 Duo Configurator*
Netbook / Notebook Bundle ( None )
Case ( NZXT Gamma Gaming Mid Tower Case - Black )
iBUYPOWER Labs - Noise Reduction ( None )
iBUYPOWER Labs - Internal Expansion ( None )
Case Lighting ( None )
Processor ( Intel Core 2 Duo Processor E8500 (2x 3.16GHz/6MB L2 Cache/1333FSB) )
Processor Cooling ( [Free Upgrade] INTEL Certified Liquid CPU Cooling System kit )
Memory ( 4 GB [2 GB X2] DDR2-800 PC6400 Memory Module - Corsair-Value or Major Brand )
Video Card ( ATI Radeon HD 5850 - 1GB XFX XXX Edition - Single Card )
Video Card Brand ( Major Brand Powered by ATI or NVIDIA )
Motherboard ( Gigabyte GA-G41M-ES2H -- Intel G41/ICH7 Chipset w/ 7.1 Sound, HDMI, S-ATA 3Gb/s, USB 2.0, PCI-E MB )
Power Supply ( 650 Watt -- Casegears ECO-Element 80 Plus Certificated High Efficiency Power Supply - SLI Ready )
Primary Hard Drive ( 500 GB HARD DRIVE -- 16M Cache, 7200 RPM, 3.0Gb/s - Single Drive )
Data Hard Drive ( None )
Optical Drive ( 22X Sony Dual Format/Double Layer DVD±R/±RW + CD-R/RW Drive - Black )
2nd Optical Drive ( None )
Flash Media Reader/Writer ( None )
Meter Display ( None )
Floppy Drive ( None )
Sound Card ( Creative Labs Sound Blaster Audigy SE )
Network Card ( Onboard LAN Network (Gb or 10/100) )
Operating System ( None- Pre-formatted Hard Drive Only )
Keyboard ( Logitech Deluxe Keyboard - Black )
Mouse ( iBUYPOWER Internet Mouse - Black )
Monitor ( None )
2nd Monitor ( None )
Speaker System ( None )
External Hard Drives [USB 2.0/eSATA] ( None )
USB Flash Drive ( None )
Power Protection ( None )
Headset ( None )
MP3/MP4 Player ( None )
Video Camera ( None )
Advanced Build Options ( Professional wiring for all cables inside the system tower - Achieve exceptional airflow in your chassis )
Warranty ( Standard Warranty Service - Standard 3-Year Limited Warranty + Lifetime Technical Support )
Rush Service ( Rush Service Fee (not shipping fee) - No Rush Service, Estimate Ship Out in 5~10 Business Days )
*Final Price: $1,014.00*

I chose ATI because I wanted to prepare myself for future games (DirectX11). Had a great time, learned a lot, finally found the build I wanted. I decided not to make a computer myself as they can do it for me (With almost no difference in price), plus it is much more professional.

_And I'm out~_


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Best Desktop Gaming Computer*

Congrats. Looks like a nice build. Post back and let us know how if runs games if you can.


----------

